# Hot Tools curling iron...



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 1, 2012)

For any of you that use Hot Tools curling irons do you find they work the best?

I have a Revlon 1 and 1/2 inch ceramic iron and I don't like it all that much. The reviews on target were bad and people said the iron I have fried their hair, blew sparks and blew shortages all while they were using it. I haven't had any problems like that, but I find it doesn't curl my hair well enough.

When I curl my hair the curls come out really good, but then they fall flat and my hair usually holds curl pretty well.

Could it just be the size? Or would the Hot Tools one work? Or should I try other products to maybe hold my curl better?

I don't want to buy the Hot Tools one only to find that the main problem is the size is too big. I've tried a 1 and 1/4 one but I felt the curls were very similar to a 1 inch and not much bigger.

I really want this type of curl: 

 I usually get that type but after about an hour it falls flat.


----------



## jamielach36 (Feb 3, 2012)

Conventional curling iron performance cannot meet the professional stylist needs in the demanding salon environment a curling iron must have the ability to heat up fast  avoid heat loss so the stylist may work quickly while achieving consistent curl quality.

Link deleted


----------

